# Jewish group wants halt to proxy baptismal rites



## Blue Tick (Nov 11, 2008)

Jewish group wants halt to proxy baptismal rites


----------



## matt01 (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty much anyone should be appalled at that. I know my grandmother entered most of the family tree into one of the Mormon databases; I certainly don't want my ancestors _baptized_ into the church.


----------



## GTMOPC (Nov 11, 2008)

That has to be the wackiest thing I've ever heard of.

So then, according to this doctrine, or dogma, or whatever, if you were dead and then your grand children had you "baptized by proxy" what would happen to you? Better yet as a dead person, where are you in the after life? On Mars? Venus? Purgatory (that would throw the RCC for a loop!)?

Aside from most of their doctrine this one alone doesn't make any logical sense. Does anyone know how this practice is reasoned my the LDS?


----------



## Zenas (Nov 11, 2008)

Things are reasoned by the LDS?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 11, 2008)

It's nutty for sure but the money they've poured into making geneological research has a collateral benefit to those who are researching their ancestry for reasons other than idolatry.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a cousin that is LDS, lives in Utah, etc. The reasoning is that if one is not LDS, they may be on a lower plane of "heaven" and this baptism my proxy offers those spirits/people a "second chance" at accepting the LDS faith. The spirits/people can still reject it in their postmortem state, but the assumption is that they may now have "seen the light" and offering them this "second chance" is a gracious act by the LDS and the descendants of these spirits/people. 

On one hand, I find it a great insult to those that held strongly to their faith in this life.

On the other hand, their baptisms by proxy do nothing, mean nothing...so whatever.

And as Rich stated, some of us have benefited greatly from their obsession.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, best place to research genealogy (free) is a Mormon temple...


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 11, 2008)

We had a friend from church whose child died and told some Mormon friends about it. They asked for the full name of the child and we didn't give it to them - too creepy.


----------

